# Using your Nokia 5800 as a LED flashlight



## ankhbr (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello everyone! :wave:

I hope this is the right part of CPF to post this...

Anyway, for those of you who have got a Nokia 5800 xpressmusic phone, you can use it as a flashlight too!
Here is a freeware application, called PhoneTorch, that enables us to use the 2 LED lights on the phone (which are used for picture-taking) for illumination:
http://dev.meh.at
It even allows the user to send Morse code messages, you just type what you want and it flashes the code.
The developer plans to make it available for other devices as well, in the future, like N96.

The phone wields a nice floody light which I found useful in some situations (like cinema, for ex).

Hope you like it.


----------



## BBnet3000 (Mar 14, 2009)

i always did that when i had a phone with a flash just by going into camera mode. (i had a samsung d600)

having an actual app is awesome though, since going into camera mode and turning on the flash is a little annoying, worse was the fact that it turned off every few minutes


----------



## moviles (Mar 14, 2009)

the phone with leds most powerful: the old se k750 i





its a great flashlight


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 14, 2009)

same thing exists as freeware for all windows mobile phones and crapberrys

It is very handy but I still carry an LOD


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2009)

One thing I don't get is how all mobile phone flash led's have such nice white tints..


----------



## jslappa (Mar 14, 2009)

Some of the better camera phones have the xenon flash. Those produce the better soft white light. N82 comes to mind. My N95 does all right with its one LED, but I sure wish it was a xenon flash.


----------



## bhvm (Aug 3, 2009)

I love sony's Phones.
They're faster,practical...and their function works!

I own an N73...pretty weak flash...nor can it be used as Video light or torch!

Oh hell! Even a 30k rs N95 can't work as Torch!!


----------



## Kurzon (Jan 30, 2010)

Is this healthy for the device? The flash was only meant to be used in flashes. Why didn't Nokia put in a flashlight app in the first place?


----------



## PhSy (Apr 10, 2010)

Kurzon said:


> Is this healthy for the device? The flash was only meant to be used in flashes. Why didn't Nokia put in a flashlight app in the first place?


Many phones have a LED flash which is also used natively (by Nokia,Samsung,Sony) in video mode. So I dubt that a tool like PhoneTorch harms the flashlight (without warranty). I have run the light for more than 30 minutes multiple times without problems.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 10, 2010)

ankhbr said:


> Hello everyone! :wave:
> 
> I hope this is the right part of CPF to post this...
> 
> ...




Lucky you mobile phones in a UK cinema are no no items and morse code went out years ago as a distress system.


----------



## csa (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, since the LED is used in continuous mode for video, I doubt this use seriously harms it. Might still be over-driven, but these phones are garbage in 2 years anyway...


----------



## Alex K. (Apr 10, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## Surnia (Apr 10, 2010)

hehe I have this program, fun app... however, ìt does tend to heat the device up if its left active with the light off, even if its in the background so its usefulness is a little reduced (since you have to access it then turn it on, not as instantaneous as you would like)


----------



## PhSy (Apr 11, 2010)

Surnia said:


> hehe I have this program, fun app... however, ìt does tend to heat the device up if its left active with the light off, even if its in the background so its usefulness is a little reduced (since you have to access it then turn it on, not as instantaneous as you would like)



If you are using PhoneTorch 2, then there is an option "Fast LED mode" under the settings. If you disable this mode, then everything is ok (less energy usage, no warming-up of device), but at the cost of a slightly higher delay when switching the light on.


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 12, 2010)

My e63's spacebar has a flashlight icon. When you push and hold, it lights up the 'flash'


----------



## Surnia (Apr 12, 2010)

PhSy said:


> If you are using PhoneTorch 2, then there is an option "Fast LED mode" under the settings. If you disable this mode, then everything is ok (less energy usage, no warming-up of device), but at the cost of a slightly higher delay when switching the light on.


well fortunately for me (and unfortunately for the program), I picked up a TK-566 in december, then a D10 in February xD


----------



## jblackwood (Apr 12, 2010)

My Sony Ericcson W810i was the best phone I ever had. This was before I had email and internet on my phone, but even then the call quality was the best. Not only that, SE made the light an instant function with the # key . . . or was it the *? Either way, one was the light, one was the silent mode. Don't get me started about how great that little 2 mp camera was and how much better it is than my HTC Touch Pro's 5 mp camera with the shutter lag from slowtopia. I miss that little guy!


----------



## swxb12 (Apr 12, 2010)

^

My friend had the W810i. Really amazing flashlight mode (flood with great tint, iirc). Yup, call quality and camera functions were great as well.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

Using your cell phone as a flashlight? Come on guys, this *is* CPF! Don't admit that here! 

Shame, shame! 

Turn off your phones, get an EDC light, and carry it with you!


----------



## Surnia (Apr 12, 2010)

hey those were my pre-CPF days (the OP is also dated 2009), and in between my EDCs!


----------



## PayBack (Apr 12, 2010)

I use something called Brightlight on my N97 and puts out light almost equal to my CR123 Zebralight on medium. Never seems to get warm.

Then again what member here worth his salt would need to fall back on his phone??!!


----------

